#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Reported Post by ajay kumar saini

## ajay kumar saini

ajay kumar saini has reported a post.

Reason:


> please send 'modern manufacturing process' by pc pandey & ck singh


Post: Mechanical e-books
Forum: Mechanical Engineering Ebooks Download/ Mechanical Engineering Notes
Assigned Moderators: N/A

Posted by: aeroimran
Original Content: 


> Dear friends .....
> 
> 
> Those looking for  mechanical eng. books please send me the request with book  name and author .. i will send to the direct email id.








  Similar Threads: Reported Post by sharma ajay Reported Post by sharma ajay Reported Post by Ajith kumar.v Reported Post by p.dilip kumar Ajay Kumar Garg Engineering College Ghaziabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

